# WinRing0



## sandytf (Apr 3, 2010)

Does anyone have a copy or know where I can find a copy of the WinRing0 source (version 1.3.1a or 1.3.1b)? My copy is missing and the files have been removed from the author's site. I have the binaries, but I could really use the other files (library source and examples).


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 3, 2010)

what happened with winring0 ? why is it gone?


----------



## burebista (Apr 3, 2010)

Probably $500/year for a signed driver is too much for a free programmer.


----------



## Dennystf (Apr 10, 2010)

i'm looking for that too, expecially for the lib.
has anyone a copy?


----------



## mirh (Feb 26, 2017)

burebista said:


> Probably $500/year for a signed driver is too much for a free programmer.


Actually, dev stated they were like 229$/year. 
And even then, I guess he just stopped after first, given driver .sys wasn't recompiled anymore from like 2008 onward. 

Anyway, point is the library was first created to workaround "normal people" practically unable to make a driver (possibly as a result of CAs not expecting Authenticode to really become this vital outside corporate environments). 
Then GlobalSign finally began to grant certificates to single individuals, and I guess sensing the possibility "security hole" his work opened wasn't outweighed by any actually bigger call (possibly further fearing that one day his certificate could be revoked thus breaking already existing genuine derivative programs) he ragequitted. 

I mean, it may even make sense given it's not nice to see your name/certificate used in malware. 
And in some way I can even bear with him when he says he won't even re-publish [older] sources because he doesn't think most can understand the "burden" imposed by so much power, preferring instead to redirect it to WinRing0 2.0.0. 

But after just some weeks he took that down too!
Calling for a reset or wtf else. 

The scarcity of the public availability of this latest release possibly being why there was basically nothing about it on the web. 
Funny, since so (and after quite a lot of hours spent digging) I could only go as far as reconstructing 1.3.1b. 

Enjoy!
Also attached OlsMsrEditor 1.3 given it shared a similar fate.


----------



## qubit (Feb 26, 2017)

sandytf said:


> Does anyone have a copy or know where I can find a copy of the WinRing0 source (version 1.3.1a or 1.3.1b)? My copy is missing and the files have been removed from the author's site. I have the binaries, but I could really use the other files (library source and examples).


That sounds frustrating. Perhaps try emailing them and see if they'll let you have it. Not that likely, but you have nothing to lose if posting here doesn't help.


----------



## mirh (Feb 26, 2017)

If you aren't blind I just posted the thing with explanations.
EDIT@below: you are welcome.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 26, 2017)

7 year old necrothread -- impressive.


----------



## qubit (Feb 27, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 7 year old necrothread -- impressive.


I wonder if our one post OP got the alert and will come back to TPU? 

7 years and I'm accused of being blind by some n00b who didn't realize the age of the thread, lol.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 27, 2017)

qubit said:


> 7 years and I'm accused of being blind by some n00b who didn't realize the age of the thread, lo



 What idiot  Genius  would respond to a question seven years after the fact?!

 There really needs to be some kind of admittance test to join websites like tpu, this is starting to get out a hand


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 27, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> What idiot  Genius  would respond to a question seven years after the fact?!


Not this one! 

Wait...my question is what does this all have to do with RealTemp?

Oh...I see. I just had to google it. Supposedly if you try running RT without unzipping it first you'll get an error message saying WinRing0.dll missing.
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...mp-issue/08d188eb-90d9-473f-a1f4-bad55894670f

So that's probably what happened.


----------



## mirh (Feb 27, 2017)

qubit said:


> 7 years and I'm accused of being blind by some n00b who didn't realize the age of the thread, lol.


I did. And even if I didn't, for the love of me I can't see what's the deal once I got the job done.
Also, this doesn't change it seems like you just read first post before replying.



jboydgolfer said:


> What idiot  Genius  would respond to a question seven years after the fact?!


An idiot with an actual answer?



MrGenius said:


> So that's probably what happened.


Actually, this just pops-up between first results on google when searching for this library (regardless of realtemp or not)
This just seemed the right place to share the results of my long work.

Can't believe people act like problems became outdated after some time.


----------



## Tom.699 (Feb 27, 2017)

qubit said:


> I wonder if our one post OP got the alert and will come back to TPU?
> 
> 7 years and I'm accused of being blind by some n00b who didn't realize the age of the thread, lol.



It indeed does look like you read first post and replied without noticing it is 7 years old.

What wrong about mirh answering that? Thread is here, pretty sure can be found googling, there was no answer to it and he had requested files. Slim chance that someone will be looking for them now but if someone does they are here. I don't understand all negativity toward someone who answers to old thread especially when post is constructive.


----------



## qubit (Feb 27, 2017)

It's true, I read the first post and a couple of others, so shoot me.

It really is pointless replying to a question that's 7 years old and the OP is long gone and I didn't like the frigging attitude. There's a polite way to point things out and a rude way and it was the latter here and totally uncalled for.

How did you find the thread anyway, Google? It was long buried so I can't see any other way.


----------



## mirh (Feb 27, 2017)

https://www.google.com/search?q=winring0&start=10

Happy?
If it really was about my "harshness" (totally deserved in hindsight considering then you accuse others of noobness), you wouldn't talk about necroposting like a sin.. as if OP even being dead mattered.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 27, 2017)

I cannot see for the life of me a 7 year old problem either remaining unsolved or it still being a problem.... thread closed.


----------

